# Is this too much pink?



## Francine (May 26, 2004)

What do you think?


----------



## tc23rmb (Nov 13, 2006)

First of all nice bike! Second....as a guy, yes, that's a bit too much pink. It contrasts too brightly against the rest of the bike. There's no denying that that definitely is a woman's bike.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

As a chick, no way! It's only the saddle and grips.

I've seen a pink frame with King pink hubs and headset. 

No worries, it looks good. If you're a guy you need to be really good, then you can go with hot pink.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Pink Lee Press On Nails is too much pink. A pink bike on a Mary Kay pink VW bug is too much pink.

That bike, my dear, is just frickin' sexy.


----------



## pinkdirt (Jun 28, 2005)

Holy cow! That bike is gorgeous. Nope, not too much pink...just the right amount :thumbsup:


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

I concur, that bike is HOT!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*Nah.........*

..........To really finish it off you need some pink tyres :thumbsup: they do make them, just can't remember which brand does it. I like the decals, nice touch.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice bike! It's perfect.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*My Bonti is black*

and over the years I have gone with Yellow, Red , and Grey accents in exactly the way you have used pink. This is perfect.


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

can we get some info on the bike. That is an incredible paint/design. understated yet very visible. and no, that's not too much pink...not that my opinion really matters, i'm a color blind guy who just likes the bike.


----------



## kawarider (Jul 19, 2006)

nice pink accents francine. 
Also, what are the advantages of the fork with the stancions on the bottom? 
What model is this fork?
In general, why would someone choose a fork like this? I've mainly seen "reverse" forks like this on downhill bikes.
Thanks!


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

More pink! But then again I am a guy that has his man card revoked over and over again. Doesn't make me any less a man. But I like chick flicks.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

It's only too much if you think it's too much. Don't let the pink haters get you down.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

if that's too much pink, i'd hate to think what this is:










:eekster:

rt


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

aword4you said:


> As a chick, no way! It's only the saddle and grips.
> 
> I've seen a pink frame with King pink hubs and headset.
> 
> No worries, it looks good. If you're a guy you need to be really good, then you can go with hot pink.


Didn't Vicious Cycles do that?


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

it looks fantastic, just the right amount... The flowers with the subtle pink in them makes it for me. Great looking steed indeed.......

Its all about what you think anyways, as long as you are in love with it.....


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

robdamanii said:


> Didn't Vicious Cycles do that?


The all pink, or the hot pink?

The bike I saw was one of the Pink Ellsworth frames, with Pretty & Pink headset and wheels. A woman on the trail had it.

As for the hot pink, a guy we ride with from LA sometimes used to have a custom Dean SS that was hot pink. He's riding a geared Niner now, though. He leads the pack on either bike


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

I think that the hint of pink on your bike is perfect, and goes well with the rest of your color scheme.

Ant


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

just the right amount of color constrast with the rest of the bike.


----------



## cyberdivachick (Jan 30, 2007)

*Too Much Pink???*

Nevah enough! Let's see the rest in hot pink too! How hot would that be?!


----------



## GITerDUN (Mar 7, 2007)

*Sexy!!!*

These pink housings w/cables may add the perfect touch...

http://www.biketiresdirect.com/productdetail.asp?p=JBDYB&st=bw

http://www.biketiresdirect.com/productdetail.asp?p=JBDYD&st=bw

You can certainly have too much pink, man or woman, but your bike could have more, and I think the pink cables would do the trick!

*Remember, it'll be brown most of the time anyway!*

__________________
*You're only young once; you can be immature forever,
Happy Trails!*


----------



## chick n da woods (May 23, 2006)

pink is very pretty. i like it!


----------



## Chelle (Mar 12, 2005)

Perfect!


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

CycleMainiac said:


> I concur, that bike is HOT!


I gotta agree. The flowers and pink bits give away the gender of the rider, but the black makes it look like a serious bike


----------



## FoxOverFence (Apr 7, 2005)

The main thing is it looks like a serious bike, not a girly bike. The pink is cool but you may be dismayed by how easily the pink grips will show dirt.


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

aword4you said:


> The all pink, or the hot pink?
> 
> The bike I saw was one of the Pink Ellsworth frames, with Pretty & Pink headset and wheels. A woman on the trail had it.
> 
> As for the hot pink, a guy we ride with from LA sometimes used to have a custom Dean SS that was hot pink. He's riding a geared Niner now, though. He leads the pack on either bike


I know at one point Vicious Cycles was designing a bike for the Susan G Komen foundation that was painted in some *****in' pink metallic scheme with Pink King hubs and headset, pink Crank Bros Candys...all that kind of stuff. It was a beautiful bike.


----------



## Cato (Feb 25, 2004)

That is schweeet! A pink King headset and matching hubs would be the perfect accent accessories.


----------



## AZDirtGurl (Feb 15, 2005)

Awesome bikes!!!!! Francie AND rt, can we have some specs on these rad bikes?


----------



## GITerDUN (Mar 7, 2007)

*If you can afford it...*



Cato said:


> That is schweeet! A pink King headset and matching hubs would be the perfect accent accessories.


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

But yeah, they would be nice complements to your already excellent bike!:thumbsup:

*__________________
You're only young once; you can be immature forever,
Happy Trails!*


----------



## Team Pro Laps (Jul 1, 2004)

*Wicked perfection!*



catzilla said:


> Pink Lee Press On Nails is too much pink. A pink bike on a Mary Kay pink VW bug is too much pink. That bike, my dear, is just frickin' sexy.


Too much PINK? I think that a MOOT(s) point! 
Wicked perfect bike. :thumbsup: Don't change a thing.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

AZDirtGurl said:


> Awesome bikes!!!!! Francie AND rt, can we have some specs on these rad bikes?












specs:
Surly 1x1 frame, size XS (14")
Chris King pink headset
silver ICON stem that came with my '99 Trek 8000
Easton EC90 (i think) carbon bar
Cane Creek Direct Curve brake levers
Schwinn silver sparkle grips
Marzocchi Bomber Z-1 (2001)
Thomson Elite seatpost
WTB silver saddle (went with a Bianchi Pista but the person who bought the Pista didn't want the saddle so i got for a song from my lbs)
Salsa 34 tooth chain ring
TruVativ Team Stylo cranks (was a triple but i took the rings off and put the Salsa ring on to make it ss)
Chris King 19 tooth cog
SRAM PC-1 chain
Gusset 1er ss conversion kit for the rear hub
Surly tugnut chain tensioner
Cane Creek Team Zonos disk wheels
Avid Juicy-7 mechanical disk brakes
Crankbros eggbeater pedals

built up mostly from what i had lying around the parts bin and what i could get for cheap.....except for the King headset (got a good deal on it but it still cost 1/4 what the frame cost!) and the swanky new Cane Creek Zonos which were a gift to her for 18 months of great riding. 

rt


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

*rt* said:


> Avid Juicy-7 mechanical disk brakes


:skep:

There is no juice in those brakes


----------



## m-m (Dec 14, 2006)

rkj__ said:


> :skep:
> 
> There is no juice in those brakes


Avid BB7 mechanical brakes


----------



## Dorothy Lum (Feb 10, 2007)

*Not*



Francine said:


> What do you think?


Not too much pink, and this is coming from someone who doesn't like pink.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Gorgeous bike*

(as is rt's) No way is it overkill. You're in my area Francine, hope to see that bike on the local trails some day.

Bob


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

you can never have too much pink... It's kinda like the IH Green... get's you noticed straight away...


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

rkj__ said:


> :skep:
> 
> There is no juice in those brakes


doh. my bad. m-m is right.......and given that they were his before they got onto the pink lady i would hope he'd be right. 

rt


----------



## m-m (Dec 14, 2006)

*rt* said:


> doh. my bad. m-m is right.......and given that they were his before they got onto the pink lady i would hope he'd be right.
> 
> rt


Yes, I am right..............................this time.


----------



## Because (Jun 22, 2005)

you need more pink! head set, hubs, seat collar, etc...
still looks hot!


----------



## Sierra (Mar 28, 2007)

*Not enough...*

Too much pink...it's not enough!

You have to add the Chris King hubs, and Strait Line Stem adn levers...then your talking.

That pike looks sweet! I've got the same saddle, although my grips are hot pink. After seeing yours, I might need to switch to the baby pink....


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

I wonder if pink acts as a deterrent to bike theft?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

Wait a second, first the most awesomely gorgeous Nomad with pink flames then this!!!

I think I'm starting to like pink!


----------



## djessc800 (Mar 29, 2007)

That bike looks really good!


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Not at all, your bike is actually on the subdued side.

I started MTBing in the eighties when a question like "Is this too much pink"? was never asked. Fluoro pink socks, jerseys shorts, helmets and frames were standard equipment.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

California L33 said:


> I wonder if pink acts as a deterrent to bike theft?


I bet it does!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Ahem, no its not too much...


----------



## Nordy (Mar 11, 2007)

Her is my old pink bike. I no longer own it but its still going hard.


----------



## Pugdawg1 (Aug 28, 2005)

I have pink chris king hubs in the near future for my pink Marin. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Weee


----------



## kellijayne (Mar 21, 2007)

*Love the Bike!!!*

Hey, what kind of saddle is that? 
I currently have a Terry Butterfly and might want to try something different. I have narrow sit bones (how ever the heck you call it) and the Terry works better for the average womens geometry... i think

*Also, I'm selling a Moots titanium frame* (Rigor Mootis - hardtail), let me know if you know anyone interested. It's a GREAT frame.. as you probably already know 

Kelli


----------



## TreeSaw (Jun 29, 2005)

Nice :thumb: And it's definitely a hot bike!


----------

